# Common Tree Snake hatching (with photo)



## dottyback (Jan 5, 2011)

This will be an interesting baby as the mother is Golden whilst 2 males were rotated, one being a blue and the other a black..

Will update with photo's..


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Total win


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Jan 5, 2011)

Gratz mate not many people "breed" them.


----------



## bkevo (Jan 6, 2011)

well done mate. be sure to post more pics


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd love to see pics of the parents!! How cute will this little one be!?!!


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done, that's awesome. Cant wait to see some pics once hatched. 
How long was incubation and what temp?

cheers


----------



## dottyback (Jan 6, 2011)

82 days, They were incubated on the shelf over water, temps varied from 24.2-,30.8 was the very highest.

Blue+Yellow = Green..?


----------



## NicG (Jan 6, 2011)

Once again, you beat me to the punch! Congratulations mate! Hopefully I'll be posting similar photos in a month.

How sure are you that a male golden never had access to the female?


----------



## zeke (Jan 6, 2011)

what would you feed a snake that size?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jan 6, 2011)

well done!


----------



## dottyback (Jan 6, 2011)

Nic, The Golden female has been in captivity for over 12 months with no access at all to any Golden Males, only a Blue and Black make, the only
Variable is that it retained viable sperm for over 12 months.

Zeke, I will start feeding it neon tetras.


----------



## NicG (Jan 6, 2011)

In that case, it's my first confirmed instance (amongst all the anecdotes) of a Northern CTS [golden] successfully mating with an Eastern CTS [green, blue, black]. 

Of course I'm still a relative novice, so if anyone else has done it, please let me know ...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 6, 2011)

awww that's so cute, doesnt bite you?? Do they make you sick?


----------



## jinin (Jan 6, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> awww that's so cute, doesnt bite you?? Do they make you sick?



They are classed as slightly venomous but not many, if any at all show any effects of envenomation after being bitten.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 6, 2011)

They're rear fanged so you would have to force your finger down it's throat to be envenomated!

---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 11:27 PM ----------

The herpetologist who described the oenpelli python, Graham Gow, sadly deceased, told me he found a variety of this snake on an island off the NT coast which not only had the blue skin between the scales but was actually royal blue in scale colour. Sounded speccy and believeable to me because I lived on Cobourg Penisular (NW Arnhem) for a couple of years and saw several that were much darker/bluer than the usual daffodil yellow form we get here. 

I relocated many from a resort there and was never bitten, but struck many times with a closed mouth. Wonderful mob!

Is there a picture of your blue/black and where did it originate?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate the way Common tree snakes fall under the 'venomous' category; a new terminology has to be made up for them as a baby blue tongue is far more dangerous!

Male blue from SE Queensland
Male black from Townsville.


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that is a beautiful looking snake...


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jan 7, 2011)

i'll have the townsville if you're short on space...


----------



## Renagade (Jan 7, 2011)

good to see someone doing something different. well done dottyback. I hope you go out of your way to celebrate your results. ren


----------



## gavgav (Jan 7, 2011)

wow i love the look of the blue one 
just a quick question what are they worth


----------



## NicG (Jan 7, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> They're rear fanged so you would have to force your finger down it's throat to be envenomated!



Actually Common Tree Snakes are solid-toothed and are considered to be harmless - Brown Tree Snakes are rear-fanged and mildly-venomous. As for forcing your finger down their throat, I basically did that ... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/common-tree-snakes-venomous-tag-143636/


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 7, 2011)

congrats on the cute little hatchy, its incredible how small they start out!! 

that blue boy is amazing,.....wow!!!


----------



## guzzo (Jan 7, 2011)

Very Cool


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

congrats  how many eggs did you get?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 7, 2011)

hornet said:


> congrats  how many eggs did you get?


 
9 slugs
2 fertile eggs, one of which went to custard a while back.

I have other babies though and more eggs!


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome looking adults, will be good to see how the hatchie turns out as it grows, 
do you breed brown trees as well?

cheers


----------



## giggle (Jan 7, 2011)

oh these are so spectacular... a huge one for my wishlist for sure!


----------



## NicG (Jan 8, 2011)

Given it's patronage, I assume you'll be holding this one back ...?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 8, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> awesome looking adults, will be good to see how the hatchie turns out as it grows,
> do you breed brown trees as well?
> 
> cheers



I have Katherine Brown Tree snakes, I missed the boat with breeding them this year.

Given I have so many snakes Nic, This little guy once feeding will be up for grabs!


----------



## NicG (Jan 8, 2011)

I may not, in all good conscience, be able to let this one get out into general population ...


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd take one of these over a mutant python anyday.


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool, will be interesting to see how it looks when it colours up. Do you have any others cooking?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 8, 2011)

cris said:


> Cool, will be interesting to see how it looks when it colours up. Do you have any others cooking?



I have some greenxblue cooking away which should be about 3 weeks away, I have some others which i am just messing around with feeding at present..


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to say i am extremely jealous, bit hard on cash this season but hoping i will find a colubrid cheap enough/raise enough funds to add one to my collection. Do you keep mcleays?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 8, 2011)

we cant keep Macleay's water snakes in Victoria which is a shame..


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2011)

That sucks, i havent heard much about them as captives but they seem like an interesting snake


----------



## jinin (Jan 8, 2011)

Hornet there are some cheap Common Tree Snakes out there somewhere, Last year I saw some hatchlings going for $100ea! It was crazy.


----------



## antmisk (Jan 8, 2011)

well done dottyback I ended up with 7 slugs from 1 female & 4 slugs 1 which I thought was good and went
to custard from the other female.


----------

